# Calvinism compared to Arminianism



## twogunfighter (Mar 17, 2004)

I need more book advice. 

Situation: I have a friend that has not considered his personal theology very much. He is a staunch conservative Bible beleiving evangelical but has not considered why he beleives what he beleives. He attends a Wesleyan/Arminian denomination and when I brought that up he was unsure what it meant. 

Do any of you all know of a book or Web document that compares Calvinism to Arminianism in a dispassionate way so that he could see the data and decide on Calvinism? No Christopher Love or John Owen just a beginners book that is fairly easy to read.

Thanks 
Chuck

[Edited on 3-19-2004 by twogunfighter]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 17, 2004)

The Five Points of Calvinism by Curtis, Steel and Thomas

Loraine Boettner's &quot;Reformed Doctrine of Predestination&quot;

AW Pink, &quot;God's Sovereignty&quot;


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 17, 2004)

I think RC Sprouls books have a rather gentle approach to explaining the doctrines of grace. Holiness of God, Chosen by God, and Grace Unknown were helpful in bringing to the reformed faith.


----------



## twogunfighter (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks all


----------



## interested_one (Mar 18, 2004)

*I Think...*

I know I have a friend just like your friend. I am going to give him James Boice's &quot;Doctrines of Grace.&quot; Great for those just starting out. My roommate was given it and since then been searching more into Calvinism. 

Dylan


----------



## Irishcat922 (Mar 18, 2004)

*Calvinism*

You might get him to read a copy of The five points of Calvinism by W.J. Seaton published by B.O.T. It's a small pamphlet that is easy to read.


----------



## twogunfighter (Mar 19, 2004)

A Faith for All Seasons: Historic Christian Belief in Its Classical Expression 
by Authors: Theodore Martin Dorman , Ted M. Dorman 

Have any of you read this one? Supposedly presents the basics of many views but is written from a reformed perspective.


----------



## Saiph (Mar 19, 2004)

Try reading Romans IX.


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 19, 2004)

Chuck,

After your friend finishes with some of the basic differences you might want to try a book with more meat to it. John Girardeau's book &quot;Calvinism and Evangelical Arminianism&quot; is one of the best in comparing Calvinism and Arminianism (the more modern version of Arminianism) since the Puritans wrote on the subject. Its quite extensive as it covers almost every argument you can think of.


----------



## twogunfighter (Mar 19, 2004)

[quote:6dbee3616b]
Try reading Romans IX.
[/quote:6dbee3616b]

Dude, what a concept!!:biggrin:


----------



## Learner (Apr 13, 2004)

*R.Haldane*

I suggest you read Robert Haldane on Romans.It is superb!I picked it up at a secular used bookstore years ago for $5.00 in good condition.I have underlined so much of it.You will read good,clear,solid,valuable matter in that volume.

Tim


----------

